# Horse Creek Hunt 2015



## robert carter (Aug 20, 2015)

Look forward to it already. October-26- Nov 1st. I hope to make the whole week this year but don`t know yet. Will be there on tuesday till Friday if not. You would have to go on a paid hunt to beat this during this time of year. See ya there!!RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 20, 2015)

Be hard to beat last year success but I think it can be done.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got nothing better to do that week.


----------



## jjy (Aug 20, 2015)

Been looking forward to this hunt ever since I left last year.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 20, 2015)

I plan on being there


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 20, 2015)

Planning on it. Hopefully most of the week.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 20, 2015)

Got my vacation time in and probably going to put in for a few days the week before.


----------



## JBranch (Aug 20, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> Got my vacation time in and probably going to put in for a few days the week before.



You may not be by yourself.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 21, 2015)

Been in the vacation book since January. I am ready.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 21, 2015)

bam_bam said:


> Been in the vacation book since January. I am ready.



you bringing the PICKLED EGGS this year


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm gonna be there for 10 days straight...


----------



## Clipper (Aug 21, 2015)

I will be getting back from a 2 week elk - mule deer hunt in Utah about the 26th of October.  My wife is taking care of my 94 year old mother for me while I am gone and I suspect she will be ready for a break when I get back.  As much as I love chasing Horse Creek hogs I better not plan to come.  I will enjoy the hunt through your posts on this forum.  Sorry I won't get to hunt with ya'll this time.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 23, 2015)

I may head out and catch the last tow days or so depending on when I get back from my Sika hunt...sounds like a good time.


----------



## JBranch (Aug 23, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> I may head out and catch the last tow days or so depending on when I get back from my Sika hunt...sounds like a good time.



A better time won't be found. Good food, good hunting, and great fellowship with some of the best folks on earth. Come on and join us, you won't be sorry.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll be there, hopefully for the whole week.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2015)

dpoole said:


> you bringing the PICKLED EGGS this year



 I've been banned from those things.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 25, 2015)

Ear plugs for sure.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 29, 2015)

LOL..Thank you....I will try to make it for a few days if I can...everyone primitive camping there I assume?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes its primitive but with bathrooms and hot showers


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice..thank you for the reply.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 22, 2015)

Not far off!!! Bring your horsetrade fodder along. I got a Mohawk longbow I would like to trade for a 1 piece recurve. If you got something to swap..bring it.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 22, 2015)

I am going to make it may be earlier than the 26th so my kid can go. He will be on fall break from school 19th-25th, I may figure out a way to roll into the next week, took a whole two weeks off to hunt.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 1, 2015)

I've missed the last couple, but not this time.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to it. I never have been before but have heard lots of good stories. Michelle and I have the week off and plan to be there the whole time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 1, 2015)

bam_bam said:


> I've been banned from those things.



Go ahead, live a little.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2015)

I hear Jason and his dad are gonna miss it. Man me and Mike are gonna have to cook this time.......


----------



## JBranch (Oct 1, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> I hear Jason and his dad are gonna miss it. Man me and Mike are gonna have to cook this time.......



That is truly sad news....



That they're not going to be there, that is.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2015)

Sardines and beenie weenies.

Oh, the Game Warden will be disappointed too.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 3, 2015)

Talked to the wife and she gave me the go ahead, as long as it wasn't Halloween weekend... well looks like I won't be making this one. I look forward to sitting around a campfire with you sometime RC. I wish yall luck


----------



## trad bow (Oct 3, 2015)

I have my back surgery the week before so I guess I will be laid up at the house. Definitely want to make this hunt sometime.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 4, 2015)

Coming back from my Virginia Sika hunt on the 29th and will be in late...have to be back at work early the am of the first...Contemplating on if it's worth just making a day and a half and coming on the am of the 30th...????


----------



## JBranch (Oct 4, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> Coming back from my Virginia Sika hunt on the 29th and will be in late...have to be back at work early the am of the first...Contemplating on if it's worth just making a day and a half and coming on the am of the 30th...????



This hunt is well worth any amount of time you can be there, in my opinion. Last year was my first year and I made sure I took vacation to be there this year.


----------



## Bama Stan (Oct 4, 2015)

If anyone going to the hunt is in the Dothan Al. area anytime before the hunt let me know. I'm not going to make the hunt and have a package that needs to get to RC.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 4, 2015)

I run a drug court in the Pataula circuit here in Ga I'm in Blakely and Donaldsonville ga at least one a week if you want to make the 30 minute drive to one of those courthouses?


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks JBranch.  I am new to the State (1.5 years) and I assume there will be rifle hunters in there all week amongst the bowhunters or is there an archery only area there?  Can anyone with exp shed a little light on that for me?  Back home most WMAs are open the whole season but I notice here they are all different, etc..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> Thanks JBranch.  I am new to the State (1.5 years) and I assume there will be rifle hunters in there all week amongst the bowhunters or is there an archery only area there?  Can anyone with exp shed a little light on that for me?  Back home most WMAs are open the whole season but I notice here they are all different, etc..



No rifle hunters ....... this is like an extended week of bow season and a fine place to hunt!   RC is one heck of a guy to hunt with. I went several years back and we had a blast. Got on pigs every day just didn't connect. Met Chris Spikes that year and Chase too.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 5, 2015)

Archery only. Bucks will be on their feet and almost everyone sees deer from the stand and a lot of folks get to shoot. There are always several good rack bucks seen from the tree and the fellowship is hard to beat. I think this is our 11th ? year maybe...RC


----------



## Bama Stan (Oct 5, 2015)

Beaulesye10 I'm working in Bainbridge now so Donalsonville is just a few minutes down the road. I could meet you after work or in Blakely on Fridays.


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm planning to come down Thursday and hunt Friday and Saturday. Only thing is I'll have to hunt on the ground. But what the heck, I will get to meet all you guys.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 5, 2015)

mudcreek said:


> I'm planning to come down Thursday and hunt Friday and Saturday. Only thing is I'll have to hunt on the ground. But what the heck, I will get to meet all you guys.



That's what it's all about. That's why groups like the TBG mean so much to me. Mainly all my hunting and all my opportunities and spots have come from the folks I've met and continue to meet at events like this. I've never been to one that wasn't fun.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 7, 2015)

Okay, I am going to have to go even after driving 9 hrs back from Virginia the day before....Heck, I may even try to get back a day or two early...you guys are getn me pumped.  I prob won't make it until the morning of Friday, maybe a day earlier if I come back beforehand....I will be coming from the Dublin area.  "MUDCREEK" Not sure if you say ur hunting from the ground due to an injury or other but if "other" I may have an extra climber you can use.  looks like you are coming through my area and hunting similar days..PM me if you wanna discuss.....Oh, and thank you RC and all others that replied.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 7, 2015)

And BTW, I have yet to "punch that card" on a hog here in Georgia(haven't hunted them) yet so I am ready and willing if that's the plan(VA, NC, TX, and FL done)...willing to video as well, have all equipment.  That is, during this hunt or any other days anyone wants to go....


----------



## dh88 (Oct 8, 2015)

I plan on being there at least one day. Hopefully I can run up on a pig or two in the swamps. Gonna give the place a test run this weekend.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 17, 2015)

I plan on setting up next saturday and hunting till monday evening. I`ll have to work tuesday and Wednesday then be back thursday till Sunday Lord willing. gonna be good! Look forward to seeing ya`ll.RC


----------



## Dennis (Oct 17, 2015)

I plan on being there next Friday and stay until the following weekend I hope


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll be there midday Monday thru midday Thursday


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 18, 2015)

Midday Monday and then all week. Can't wait!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 21, 2015)

Headed over after Lunch tomorrow. Going to be there until next Friday. Going to spend Saturday with my daughter then be back Saturday night and Hunt Sunday.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 21, 2015)

Plans are to head down that way on Friday.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Oct 22, 2015)

I am coming down on Monday and heading back on Wed. evening since I have to work the weekend. Never been but map quest says 3 hrs of travel time. Looking forward since I have missed several group hunts in the past.


----------



## dh88 (Oct 24, 2015)

Put an arrow in a nice size sow this afternoon on a  solo spot and stalk. Everything looked and felt good but I backed out until the a.m. This is my first big game critter with trad equip so everyone keep their fingers crossed.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 25, 2015)

There's been other shots fired but I will let them tell those stories


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like we're gonna get wet, but I'm coming any way.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 25, 2015)

Just not going to work out for me to get down there this year, yall stay on them and waiting on the stories,


----------



## dh88 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, we spent a few hours looking for my pig this morning to no avail. Followed blood for two hundred yards or so and then nothing. Grid searched the area and found nothing. The shot was a little further than I thought in the heat of the moment. Hopefully she survived and I'll meet her again someday. It was one heck of an experience and i was still pumped up from it all two hours later. If I wasn't hooked on trad before this I am now. Btw watch your step in the those woods,we got a copperhead and a four ft diamond back there this afternoon. See yall again next weekend lord willing.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 26, 2015)

Just got home, a little while ago. Had two slip up on me the first evening. They came in from my right and win, lose, or draw, I should have just gone ahead stood when I first saw them. Feed tree was about twelve yards out in front of me about ten yards to my left, which means in a perfect world they will ease over to the tree and I will poke a hole in one of them. However, in the real world, the yearling feeds directly to my tree, then starts sniffing it. Then Mama looks up and sees bugger in tree...
Been real dry, but was starting to rain, off and on, today. Suppose to do the same tomorrow and Wednesday. Thursday thru Sunday conditions should be just right for killin'.

Got to spend some time around some good people I enjoy spending time around.


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 26, 2015)

Guess I will have to back out. Got a sick wife and docs haven't got it figured out. Say some prayers if you will, and post up some good pictures.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 26, 2015)

I too had fun at my favorite place to hunt but came home to ride out the rain. 
There's been critters killed and some shot at with everybody having some close encounters. After the rain it will be on down their and the critters will be on there feet


----------



## Clipper (Oct 30, 2015)

I got to go down after all.  Hunted Wed. afternoon, Thursday, and Friday morning.  Didn't see a pig or deer but I did get to miss a squirrel.  It was good to see old friends again but I've got to quit hunting so hard and spend time in camp with them.  Thanks, Robert, for hosting this hunt - I'm glad I got to go.

On another note - I did get to see Montgomery Lake where George Perry caught his world record bass.  DNR has a sign right there on the bank.  Robert showed me a short cut and it's only about a 1/2 mile walk if that.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 30, 2015)

I almost forgot, a pig hit the ground Thursday morning.  I will let the successful hunter tell his own story.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 1, 2015)

I was not able to make it down after having full intentions on doing so.  My sika trip ran a bit behind with inclement weather, breaking camp, etc... was about 11 1/2 hours from here.  Glad to hear all of you are having some fun and having some encounters!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 1, 2015)

I just got home. It was hot weather and not the hunt it usually is but folks saw a lot of game. I missed a big buck Sat. Morning that I could not have set up on in better. I evidently must have pushed the nock of the string some how while sitting and purty much dry fired the bow on the 19 yard shot . I got proof... I videoed the whole heartbreaking ordeal. Except the part of the bow leaving the tree like a boomarang a few moments after the shot.lol. Its a blessing to see big deer on public land. Life is good. thank you Lord. Lord willing we will do it again next year. RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry for the heartbreaker in the stand RC but a true blessing to see a quality deer as you said.  I wish I could have made it down for sure.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2015)

I seen as many deer this weekend as I see anywhere. Shot over two does. Got one dillo and had a grand time. Thanks RC!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 1, 2015)

Had a large time as always on this hunt. Only had a few encounters this year with Deer and hogs. Still tops on my list for critters.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2015)

We ate right like always. Me, RC and Mike enjoyed some catfish stew last night







 burgers Friday





 and a couple dutch oven cobblers....



I made my usual walk to a favorite spot one am as well.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2015)

Glad everyone had a great time and thanks for the pictures. Being I can't drive or walk any right now I am doing my hunting from everyone's pictures and stories. Please keep them coming. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 2, 2015)

Would like to compliment Martin on the fine cobbler he cooked up in his Dutch oven!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 2, 2015)

RC I hate to hear you miss a big buck, but I would love to see the video!!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like a good time.


----------

